# Atheros AR5007EG problem with Windows 7 32-bit



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi.
I had functional Atheros AR5007EG with driver downloaded automatically by Windows Update. Recently I wanted to update this driver so I tried it via Device Manager, but there was a message that this driver is up-to-date. It wasn't true, so I went to Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows 7 and downloaded newest driver - v. 9.2.0.113. After installation no wireless networks were visible. Then I tried following versions: 9.1.0.314, 8.0.0.366 and 8.0.0.363, with the same results. (Interesting fact: despite different drivers' versions Device Manager have always found them newest and up-to-date so all updates had to be made manually.). After all this I wanted to change back to first, working version so I uninstalled driver and by using Windows Update I got v. 8.0.0.366. After reboot there was the same problem: wireless network connection is on, it's working (sending packages but receiving none!) but no wireless network is avaliable to connect (and there should few). Using Ubuntu 11.04 everything works fine, there are many networks, there is no problem with connection.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

PC: Asus Extensa 5620Z
OS: Windows 7 SP1
device: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

As You can see, there is no such entry as 'Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter' after ipconfig command. What's more, Windows diagnostic report says that driver's version is 2.0.0.74.

P.S. I hope You won't have much trouble with polish language on screen caps


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi,

Boot in safe mode with networking and confirm that the wireless is working and it can detect the networks.

Maz


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi
After booting in safe mode with networking the same problem occures: theoretically it's working but it cannot detect any networks. And it's still not detected by ipconfig command.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Is there a switch anywhere on the computer that turns the wireless card on and off? I think you might just have the wrong driver installed. Go to the Asus website and download whatever Asus lists as the most recent driver for your wireless network card. Uninstall the driver you're using now through Device manager. Then install the driver from Asus.


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Little mistake: it's Acer, not Asus (my bad ). Yes, there is a switch and it's working. When it's on, diode is blinking. I also think that problem is connected with driver, but installing different versions haven't changed anything so far. And there is no such driver on Acer site (Download) for Windows 7 Professional 32-bit, almost every driver is installed with Windows.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Go into Device Manager and right click on the wireless card then select update driver. Don't let Windows search for a driver, go through the steps to manually select and install the driver from a list. This should pull up the list of drivers that Win 7 has in its database. Acer doesn't supply the driver because its already included with Windows. You probably installed a driver for a different variation of your network card or a retail version.

If that doesn't work, you can try completely uninstalling the current driver then manually install the device using the same idea as above.


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi.
I've tried following driver versions: 8.0.0.332, 8.0.0.351, 8.0.0.363, 8.0.0.366, 9.0.0.125, 9.0.0.163, 9.0.0.173, 9.1.0.100, 9.1.0.314, 9.2.0.113 and 9.2.0.467. None of the above worked. There a note in Windows Action Center that there's problem with loading the driver (PnPDriverNotFound), but Device Manager is written that driver was installed properly and it's working fine.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Have you tried using Windows System Restore to go back to a time when the wireless card was working? I don't have any other ideas I can walk you through over the internet. Anything else I'd try would involve manually removing all the Atheros drivers from your system and registry.


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi.
I've uninstalled drivers, cleaned registry (CCleaner and Registry Reviver), cleared SoftwareDistribution and DriverStore\FileRepository folders. Now I can't install driver at all: error - can't find a file. Windows Update failed too.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Try doing the manual install method I mentioned earlier or use the automatic method, except use your Windows 7 DVD as the source for the driver.


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

When I use Windows 7 DVD as the source for the driver there's notification that driver's files cannot be found there. Indeed, there's no such file as 'netathr.inf'.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, but I am out of ideas from here.


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

OK, thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi mtothet,

Can you try this process? 

Restart your computer, tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking. Disable your AV or Security Software, then open up Device Manager, uninstall the Atheros device (do not restart your computer) then manually install the driver that I found for you, it's dated March 3, 2012. Please follow this Tutorial on how to manually install the Atheros driver.

Please give us an update.


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm having the same problem. My wife was using her Toshiba A215-S5837 and all of a sudden, wireless goes out. No networks to be found. I've similarly tried any number of drivers I could find. I have also tried using that driver, I assume you found it on the CZ site. No luck.I just tried safe mode and updating to no avail. Though Windows 7 is not kind about letting you install a driver initially. I uninstalled, and plug and play took over so I was forced to do it via update.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi unionjosh - If you need assistance with your issue please create your own Thread and we'll be glad to help you.


unionjosh said:


> I'm having the same problem. My wife was using her Toshiba A215-S5837 and all of a sudden, wireless goes out. No networks to be found. I've similarly tried any number of drivers I could find. I have also tried using that driver, I assume you found it on the CZ site. No luck.I just tried safe mode and updating to no avail. Though Windows 7 is not kind about letting you install a driver initially. I uninstalled, and plug and play took over so I was forced to do it via update.


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

I am happy to do so. Sorry for being out of decorum. I will note, however, that this is the same problem and it seems redundant to have multiple posts on it.


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi 2xg.
I did exactly what you wrote, unfortunately with negative result. Here are some images for each step of this process:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Did you uncompress the zipped driver file as instructed from the Tutorial that I gave you, then locate the .sys?

Also, I don't understand Polish. :grin:


----------



## mtothet (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, of coure I uncompressed the file.

I'm not surprised about you not knowing Polish, but I posted images to show you that I'm doing exactly what should I do and it's not working. And only looking at icons you can say that driver isn't working. At the last but one image it's written that "Windows found driver software for this device, but there was an error during installation" and "Cannot find specified file".


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification.

More tasks for you to do:

Verify that all your Network Services are Started from Control Panel.
Click on start and type services.msc press enter. On Dependency Tab, check the Dependecies make sure that they are also Started.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• WLAN AutoConfig (for Vista and Windows 7 only)
• Workstation

Run the Network troubleshooter:
Using the Network troubleshooter in Windows 7

Open up a command prompt in an elevated command (Click on the Start and button type cmd, right-click cmd, on the top select Run Administrator) and type these: ROUTE DELETE 0.0.0.0

Disable IPV6:
How to disable IP version 6 (IPv6) or its specific components in Windows 7, in Windows Vista, in Windows Server 2008 R2, and in Windows Server 2008

Download, install and Malwarebytes Free. There's no need to post the logs.
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

If none of the above suggestions worked for you, please follow all possible resolutions here. There are quite a few of them to follow, some of them have already been given to you.

Run sfc /scannow and Start up Repair. You will need your Windows discs.


----------



## unionjosh (Dec 17, 2008)

FYI, I succeeded by uninstalling zonealarm. If you have a firewall, it may behoove you to try that out. I've now reinstalled zonealarm and am doing fine. Not sure why, but something must have gotten corrupted. The driver update may have worked, it may not. Won't be able to confirm unless it happens again. Good luck.


----------



## viliivanov (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers guys,

Quick uninstall and instal the driver fixed my issue. 

Your great and detailed support is highly appreciated!!

Best

Vili


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.


viliivanov said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Quick uninstall and instal the driver fixed my issue.
> 
> ...


----------

